

StackEdit is a full-featured, open-source Markdown editor based on PageDown - tilt
https://stackedit.io/

======
bowerbird
it's hard to keep all the markdown _converters_ straight.

let alone all of the web-based markdown _editors._

but, for those of you who are trying to keep up with it, stackedit.io here is
one of the better ones that's around.

i myself still like dillinger.io the best, but this one seems to be a full-on
match for all important dimensions.

-bowerbird

